# Nuovo look "neutro". Debutto all'Emmy.



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2021)

Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


Che un meteorite colpisca la terra e ponga fine al genere umano per favore


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2021)

vado a togliere dal mio armadio immediatamente questi colori

giusto per curiosità, chi ha deciso questo significato per ogni colore ?


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


Bello e molto elegante! Non c'è che dire...


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.



Perché Maignan si è rapato a zero? Poi si è fatto pure coinvolgere in 'sta roba, ma pazzesco ...


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


Molto molto bello, senza dubbio


----------



## Daniele87 (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


Che società di idioti.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2021)

non vedo l'ora di sfoggiarlo con * mie* amic*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Settembre 2021)

Non posso scrivere ciò che penso o riceverei un ban immediato (più la shitstorm da parte di gay,goy,binari,non binari,fluid,non fluid,ecc.ecc)


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

Tornado seri (e ce ne vuole) queste manifestazioni (Grammy, Emmy e monnezza cantante) ormai stanno segnando la morte della società occidentale.

Noto che questi disgraziati continuano a portare avanti senza pudore questa porcheria dei "non binari". Ma fin dove vogliono arrivare? Immagino quanto possa essere un genitore che tra qualche tempo sentirà il figlioletto che gli dice "Papà, da oggi mi sento non binario".


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


Io mi chiedo veramente se questi personaggi stanno davvero portando avanti degli ideali oppure sono solo dei pupazzi che sfruttano l'occasione per mangiare bene. Siamo davvero arrivati fino a questo punti pur di mangiare le polpette? Beh basta vedere gli "scienzati" quanto hanno mangiato in questo periodo di Vairus


----------



## Cataldinho (20 Settembre 2021)

La mancanza di gusto è indicata da quale dettaglio invece? Probabilmente da tutto l'insieme. Boh, quando vedo questo genere di eccessi, mi vengono in mente gli abitanti della capitale, nel mondo rappresentato nella trilogia di film "_The Hunger Games" ._


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo veramente se questi personaggi stanno davvero portando avanti degli ideali oppure sono solo dei pupazzi che sfruttano l'occasione per mangiare bene. Siamo davvero arrivati fino a questo punti pur di mangiare le polpette? Beh basta vedere gli "scienzati" quanto hanno mangiato in questo periodo di Vairus



Li fanno lavorare solo se fanno i megafoni di queste pazzie. Oltre che dei vaccini, ovviamente.

Non mi stupire se questo qui (mai sentito) beccasse pure qualche Oscar o roba simile.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


“Deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale”: allora dovrei sentirmi discriminato io, visto che non c’è alcun colore che rappresenti chi sente interamente uomo (o interamente donna)


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tornado seri (e ce ne vuole) queste manifestazioni (Grammy, Emmy e monnezza cantante) ormai stanno segnando la morte della società occidentale.
> 
> Noto che questi disgraziati continuano a portare avanti senza pudore questa porcheria dei "non binari". Ma fin dove vogliono arrivare? Immagino quanto possa essere un genitore che tra qualche tempo sentirà il figlioletto che gli dice "Papà, da oggi mi sento non binario".


Mi rifiuti persino di approfondire a cosa alludano e significhi il termine "binario"

Non voglio sapere nulla.


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tornado seri (e ce ne vuole) queste manifestazioni (Grammy, Emmy e monnezza cantante) ormai stanno segnando la morte della società occidentale.
> 
> Noto che questi disgraziati continuano a portare avanti senza pudore questa porcheria dei "non binari". Ma fin dove vogliono arrivare? Immagino quanto possa essere un genitore che tra qualche tempo sentirà il figlioletto che gli dice "Papà, da oggi mi sento non binario".



amore, figlio mio
Non ti preoccupare 
Oggi fai il treno


----------



## Mika (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


Mi autocensuro. 

.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

Daje


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non posso scrivere ciò che penso o riceverei un ban immediato (più la shitstorm da parte di gay,goy,binari,non binari,fluid,non fluid,ecc.ecc)


Lo dico io, fa vomitare, voglia di cavarsi gli occhi e sperare che l'estinzione sia ad un passo. Indipendentemente dall'orientamento sessuale di ognuno, giustissima libera scelta, ma se lo incrocio per strada mi giro da un'altra parte.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Settembre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> La mancanza di gusto è indicata da quale dettaglio invece? Probabilmente da tutto l'insieme. Boh, *quando vedo questo genere di eccessi, mi vengono in mente gli abitanti della capitale, nel mondo rappresentato nella trilogia di film "*_*The Hunger Games*" ._


Citazione di non poco conto, visto che da qui a breve ci ammazzeremo a vicenda per accontentare i "governanti"


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Settembre 2021)

Messaggio doppio


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2021)

Dopo questa, serie "I Ferragnez" già obsoleta. Produttori spiazzati.

Di più, ci vuole di più. Stupiteci.


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Settembre 2021)

Il segreto é non dargli peso, considerare tutto ciò un’elucubrazione. 
più contestiamo più daremo peso a cose che sono degne di un fumetto 
Un fumetto é serio?
Scendo in piazza per lui? 
ridiamo
Giochiamo di ironia e facciamo presente che il peso reale di tutto ciò é poco distante da zero..


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


I creatori di Star Trek avevano già capito tutto.


----------



## Djici (20 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non posso scrivere ciò che penso o riceverei un ban immediato (più la shitstorm da parte di gay,goy,binari,non binari,fluid,non fluid,ecc.ecc)


Perché ti dovresti prendere un ban?
Troppo comodo come la pensano.
Da un lato puoi dire assolutamente quello che vuoi e dal l'altro non puoi nemmeno dire che non condividi quelle idee se no sei etichettato come ***ista.

Io non ci sto.
Stanno rompendo il catso con questa propaganda e non vedo perché nessuno può mai dire nulla.


----------



## Gamma (20 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo veramente se questi personaggi stanno davvero portando avanti degli ideali oppure sono solo dei pupazzi che sfruttano l'occasione per mangiare bene. Siamo davvero arrivati fino a questo punti pur di mangiare le polpette? Beh basta vedere gli "scienzati" quanto hanno mangiato in questo periodo di Vairus



È così. Ad oggi la società ha in questi "ideali" la sua priorità e casualmente le persone dello spettacolo, quelle sotto i riflettori, sono diventate tutte buoniste, tutte pro LGBT ecc.

Io non ho nulla contro gay, lesbiche, trans ecc., per me chiunque può amare e/o avere rapporti sessyali con chiunque, anche con uno scaldabagno o un pettine, non me ne importa un accidente. Quello che mi infastidisce è che si vuole quasi far passare per "anormalità" l'eterosessualità con questa eccessiva normalizzazione degli altri orientamenti sessuali.

io conosco omosessuali che sono più indignati che altro a causa di queste iniziative, perché sono pagliacciate, senza un pro per la loro categoria, che viene trattata come fosse un circo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


Non riesco proprio a capire. Ma sarà un mio limite


----------



## Tobi (21 Settembre 2021)

Ma come fai a comprarti una roba simile che a parte tutto, ad ogni passo rischi di inciampare


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


Fa parecchio schifo.
E non c'entrano sessismo, maschilismo , razzismo e caxxate varie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Debutto all'Emmy Awards per il nuovo look di moda neutro, che deve rispettare ogni genere sessuale.
> E' l'attore di colore Clemons-Hopkins a sfoggiare il nuovo look multicolore: giallo sta per al di fuori del binario di genere maschio-femmina, bianco per le persone non binarie che abbracciano più di un’identità di genere, mentre il viola rappresenta il mix di sessi maschili e femminili. Il nero sta per assenza di genere.


Sta roba sarebbe un look neutro? A me pare proprio un gay invece


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Settembre 2021)

La prima cosa che ho pensato è: chi minc**a è?

Ed eccovi il motivo di sta pagliacciata, far parlare di sé


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Il segreto é non dargli peso, considerare tutto ciò un’elucubrazione.
> più contestiamo più daremo peso a cose che sono degne di un fumetto
> Un fumetto é serio?
> Scendo in piazza per lui?
> ...


Peso reale zero? Hai voglia.. I giovani stanno subendo il lavaggio del cervello altro che peso zero


----------



## ilPresidente (21 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Peso reale zero? Hai voglia.. I giovani stanno subendo il lavaggio del cervello altro che peso zero



Il cervello è nostro. Siamo noi che lo esponiamo ai media. Io faccio attenzione a cosa guardano i miei figli e con spiegazioni semplici e adatte fornisco principi generali che reputo per il loro equilibrio. Tutti, giovani e no hanno bisogno di strumenti per fare le proprie valutazioni 
Bisogna che noi per primi formuliamo pensieri sani e che essi costituiscano degli elementi portanti nelle nostre scelte: ciò comunque implica il rispetto per la diversità, la generosità, onestà, protezza a dare, eliminando violenza e limitando egoismo e falso moralismo. 

Il cervello se lo fa lavare chi si lascia ammansire: con gli strumenti corretti ognuno - chiunque - può valutare con equilibrio il mondo attorno a lui. Uno dei segreti IMHO è spegnere i cellulare e la TV, uscire e vivere la propria vita anzichè quella degli altri, incontrare persone reali, confrontarsi con serenità, studiare e viaggiare - per chi può.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Il cervello è nostro. Siamo noi che lo esponiamo ai media. Io faccio attenzione a cosa guardano i miei figli e con spiegazioni semplici e adatte fornisco principi generali che reputo per il loro equilibrio. Tutti, giovani e no hanno bisogno di strumenti per fare le proprie valutazioni
> Bisogna che noi per primi formuliamo pensieri sani e che essi costituiscano degli elementi portanti nelle nostre scelte: ciò comunque implica il rispetto per la diversità, la generosità, onestà, protezza a dare, eliminando violenza e limitando egoismo e falso moralismo.
> 
> Il cervello se lo fa lavare chi si lascia ammansire: con gli strumenti corretti ognuno - chiunque - può valutare con equilibrio il mondo attorno a lui. Uno dei segreti IMHO è spegnere i cellulare e la TV, uscire e vivere la propria vita anzichè quella degli altri, incontrare persone reali, confrontarsi con serenità, studiare e viaggiare - per chi può.


E' difficilissimo controllare i figli, non è che se vengono su "dritti" è stato grazie alle abilità del genitore, o se vengono su "storti" significa aver avuto dei pessimi genitori.

Ci vuole un bel culo anche qui.
Un genitore deve fare tutto il possibile, ma non sempre quando vengo "su male" la colpa è da imputare a loro.

Va preso caso per caso.

Se hai una figlioletta adolescente ribelle che pende dalle labbra della Ferragni, tu genitore puoi davvero farci ben poco in tanti casi.

Io non ho figli per il momento, ma ho visto direttamente moltissimi esempi da amici, nipotini, cugini ecc ecc.

Io stesso pur avendo 2 genitori svegli e apprensivissimi e classiche "brave persone" li ho sempre manipolati come meglio mi pareva, combinando tutto quello che un ragazzino / adolescente poteva combinare.

Poi certo, l' educazione quando poi cresci ti da quel background per capire cosa è giusto e sbagliato, e raddrizzarti, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Walker (21 Settembre 2021)

Meno male che sono nato in un altra epoca.
Ormai siamo al delirio ideologico profuso.
La vita è bella, ma quando sarà l'ora di andarsene non sarà così tragico, visto dove stiamo andando.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Il cervello è nostro. Siamo noi che lo esponiamo ai media. Io faccio attenzione a cosa guardano i miei figli e con spiegazioni semplici e adatte fornisco principi generali che reputo per il loro equilibrio. Tutti, giovani e no hanno bisogno di strumenti per fare le proprie valutazioni
> Bisogna che noi per primi formuliamo pensieri sani e che essi costituiscano degli elementi portanti nelle nostre scelte: ciò comunque implica il rispetto per la diversità, la generosità, onestà, protezza a dare, eliminando violenza e limitando egoismo e falso moralismo.
> 
> Il cervello se lo fa lavare chi si lascia ammansire: con gli strumenti corretti ognuno - chiunque - può valutare con equilibrio il mondo attorno a lui. Uno dei segreti IMHO è spegnere i cellulare e la TV, uscire e vivere la propria vita anzichè quella degli altri, incontrare persone reali, confrontarsi con serenità, studiare e viaggiare - per chi può.


Amico ma noi viviamo nel cortiletto del mondo, davvero siamo un piccolo paese dove ste cose sembrano aliene ancora.. Ma nel mondo anglosassone e del nord Europa stanno deflagrando enormemente.. E poi arriveranno anche qui fidati, prima in TV, poi nelle scuole e poi nelle case.. 
Prendi l'esempio dei gay, nemmeno 20 anni fa erano presi in giro ovunque e il 90% della gente lì biasimava.. Oggi per fortuna è l'opposto.. Ma succederà lo stesso anche qui con questa porcheria del gender


----------



## ilPresidente (21 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Amico ma noi viviamo nel cortiletto del mondo, davvero siamo un piccolo paese dove ste cose sembrano aliene ancora.. Ma nel mondo anglosassone e del nord Europa stanno deflagrando enormemente.. E poi arriveranno anche qui fidati, prima in TV, poi nelle scuole e poi nelle case..
> Prendi l'esempio dei gay, nemmeno 20 anni fa erano presi in giro ovunque e il 90% della gente lì biasimava.. Oggi per fortuna è l'opposto.. Ma succederà lo stesso anche qui con questa porcheria del gender



Viaggio. Me ne rendo conto.
I pensieri però sono nostri e per fortuna si può pensare con la propria testa. Oguno è libero di sentirsi ciò che crede, anche non binario, gender fluid, etc. Io rispetto tutte le scelte. Vorrei solo che le scelte fossero consapevoli e non indottrinate dai media. Ogni orientamento può essere rispettabile, se vi è reale consapevolezza. Per raggiungerla bisogna riflettere sulle cose e non subire passivamente, solo questo.

Poi l'umanità vada dove vuole andare, io seguo la mia strada.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Viaggio. Me ne rendo conto.
> I pensieri però sono nostri e per fortuna si può pensare con la propria testa. Oguno è libero di sentirsi ciò che crede, anche non binario, gender fluid, etc. Io rispetto tutte le scelte. Vorrei solo che le scelte fossero consapevoli e non indottrinate dai media. Ogni orientamento può essere rispettabile, se vi è reale consapevolezza. Per raggiungerla bisogna riflettere sulle cose e non subire passivamente, solo questo.
> 
> Poi l'umanità vada dove vuole andare, io seguo la mia strada.


Non pensiamo di essere tutti immuni.. Non è sempre facile pensare con la propria testa, dipende dal bombardamento che uno subisce..


----------



## ilPresidente (21 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non pensiamo di essere tutti immuni.. Non è sempre facile pensare con la propria testa, dipende dal bombardamento che uno subisce..


Assolutamente fratello! Condivido.
La consapevolezza però é già un primo passo. Poi vale il discorso della
Goccia di inchiostro nel bicchiere. Non potendolo rovesciare devi inserire altra acqua pulita per rendere migliore il
Contenuto.
Esporre la mente ad altri punti di vista aiuta. Partendo dal presupposto che nessuno ha la verità in tasca e comunque come hai correttamente affermato nessuno é immune a una certa influenza.

ma in giro con la gonna non mi vedrai


----------

